# Free, Web-based Random City Generator



## InkwellIdeas (Oct 7, 2010)

A week or so ago I had an idea for how to do a random city by just layering partly transparent images on top of eachother. I still have many things I'd like to add (including 2 or more alternate street layouts that look less planned) but already there are 1000s of combinations.

Here is a link to the tool: Random City Map Generator

And here are more details: Inkwell Ideas » How Stuff Works: Web-based Random City Generator

Any feedback?  (Aside from what is mentioned below the random map.)


----------



## Fast Learner (Oct 8, 2010)

Very cool, well done.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice!  Looks good!


----------

